# Has anyone tried to be big and strong AND be able to run a marathon?



## Merlins (Feb 18, 2014)

Hi everyone, new member here.  Not gonna lie, I signed up for this board because I've recently been converted into the darkside of strength sports.  I've done only 1 prohormone cycle (6 weeks halodrol, 75-100mg, w/ full PCT) because A) I don't trust the internet/silkroad for test and B) I hardly ever socialize in the gym (so no sources from other lifters  ), I just get in, lift heavy ass weights and walk out.  So hopefully I'll become a regular contributor here and start moving towards the right direction regarding legit stuff :32 (20):

Here's my dilemma; I want to achieve relatively elite levels of strength while at the same time achieve a relatively high level of endurance. I'm 5'8-5'9, 180 at approximately 11-12% body fat, I can post pics if you want to take a rough estimate.  Pretty much been doing doggcrapp and 5/3/1 for the past 5-6 yearss, although I took an 8 month lay off last year cuz of work =/, so my lifts should be a lot higher for someone with my lifting experience IMO.  Currently my lifts are 295 ish incline bench ( I can't flat bench cuz of my shoulders), 495ish deadlift ( I hardly max out on this exercise), and 405-415 squat.  I want to improve ALL my lifts while at the same time ultimately be able to run a marathon!

This goal may sound pretty dumb to a lot of you guys, but I'm doing it because I recently quit smoking because my dad got lung cancer.  I've been a smoker for 4-5 years, and prior to 3 months ago when I started my cardio routine, I hadn't done ANY cardio for nearly 2-3 years.  Hell even when I got ripped, I'd just lower my calories, do ZERO cardio and follow a UD 2.0 style diet or pseudo Skipload'ish diet.  I've been running excessively lately with the hopes I'll be able to reverse some of the damage from cigarettes! 

So far I've been following, its a program that combines Westside Barbell with a running periodization workout.  I've been running 30-35 miles a week, but my strength gains have COMPLETELY stalled on my 3 main lifts, and many of my accessories are getting harder with the exception of pullups/pushups.  In powerlifting the simple solution is to eat more, but running requires you to be maximally efficient and carry little weight.  The owner of the site I linked, Alex Viada runs ultra-marathons, does ironman triathlons while weighing 220+, with a total of 1700+.  How the HELL is he doing it?  He claims this workout template should be the guiding principle for anyone attempting to achieve my goals, but ultimately is extra "help" necessary in order to do both?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!

Not going to lie your goals are at odds with each other. Specialization is required for running a marathon as well as extreme aerobic capacity/endurance. For totaling elite by PL'ing standards requires a whole other type of specialization namely anaerobic work, strength, and power. Training from one will take away from training for the other, there is no way around that fact and if you train for both you shoot yourself in the foot as you've noticed already (you stalled on all your lifts). This Alex Viada guy has put an inordinate amount of time and effort into being able to accomplish such fears as well as copious amounts of drugs (more than likely) to help recover from his workouts. You also have to consider that he has accomplished those feats but not at the same time. He didn't total 1700lbs one day and run a marathon the week after. He concentrated on one goal then the next. 

My suggestion to you is concentrate on the strength and power aspect and do what it takes to get strong first and foremost. Getting strong isn't an overnight process and takes longer than gaining aerobic endurance. In fact, aerobic endurance can be SUBSTANTIALLY increased in as little as 4wks time. Consider getting diet/nutrition help either in the diet section or PM Spongy on here) to dial in exactly what you need diet wise. During your strength training do some HIIT/prowler/sprint/etc work to help with your general conditioning as you gain strength. Once you've achieved your strength goals cut back on the volume of your lifting and HIIT work and start working your aerobic endurance for running the marathon. A marathon is as much a test of mind as it is physical performance. I forget the exact numbers but I've read if you're able to run for 1/2hr-1hr at a time you can finish a marathon, the rest of it is your mind keeping you going not your body.


----------



## Merlins (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks for the response Docd187123, I figured periodization is the only sensible response to my query.  Intuitively I was well aware that running nearly 40 miles a week was the single biggest factor for my stalling lifts.  But being human and all, and thus susceptible to the allure of "get ripped quick"/instant gratification plans I figured there had to be a way to program an ultimate bad ass workout that combines both heavy powerlifting and running almost 40 miles a week.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2014)

How old are you?


----------



## Merlins (Feb 18, 2014)

25 years old.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 18, 2014)

I would ditch the PH/DS for a real cycle. Will help with strength and recovery ability.


----------



## Azog (Feb 19, 2014)

Whatever you do...don't take tren and expect to be able to run for more than 22 seconds.


----------



## Merlins (Feb 19, 2014)

That seems to be the consensus.  I've asked around and the general advice seems to be somewhere along the lines of a low-dose test e cycle, and possibly another compound ie. EQ.  Lack of specifics aside, does this direction seem reasonable?  Especially considering my only experience with anything is a short 6 week halodrol cycle a little over a year ago.  Perhaps I'd be better off asking another sub-forum.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2014)

that would be severely painful... The biggest trade off with maximal strength training is flexibility. Does that come in to play with marathon running? I don't know. I'd like to see you try to be honest. If you look at the kind of people that run long distance and also lift weights though, its kinda bleek. Crossfit.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2014)

I won the Boston marathon in 2003


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 19, 2014)

Yaya said:


> I won the Boston marathon in 2003



That was you in the batman costume? With the beer helmet hydration system?


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 22, 2014)

I use to run before I got into gear.  I put on 2olbs and ran a 2 mile underwear run and thought my shins were going to split...  Fawking pain dude!! The two don't really go together.


----------



## RuckFunning (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey, yes I am one of those strange people too. I weigh 225 and do marathons and Ironman. It's harder for sure because my body is not at all a runners body. I just go nice and steady, run 2-3 times a week, lift heavy once a week and crossfit the other days mostly with body weight exercises. I did see a big difference with my run on a winny cycle.


----------



## snake (Feb 28, 2014)

Sorry, late to the show.

I did a 10k race (far cry from a marathon) and 600 lb. squat on the same day last year. I can personally say there is no way I could train for a half marathon and maintain that squat. If you can be good at both, cut one back and you will be great at the one you selected.


----------



## gymrat827 (Feb 28, 2014)

yea, your pretty much going to be decent at both or good at one.  Both aint gonig to happen.


----------

